# Macro for Corel to convert rhinestone design to .yng file??



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a macro for Corel that will convert a rhinestone design to .yng?

Or anything else? 

I can do it now and I purchased a very expensive embroidery program just to be able to do that. But I was hoping there was something less expensive out there so I can return it.

Before, I was having to shrink the circles down to 1mm and save as an .ai file, then open in GM and Trace the circles. This is fine if it's a one color design. But for multi color designs, it's a pain because you have to re-color everything......Unless I'm making it harder than it has to be 

Thanks,
Di


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Why are you tracing? I just add a little more space between the stones, export as an ai, winpc or corel open in GM (it's what I have) then take the space out by grabbing the file and pulling in.

My stones all come in as the correct size/color already

I would love a macro that allowed for yng export or would allow corel to run my machine. I can't take the plunge to hotfix, I can't justify the price.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why are you tracing? I just add a little more space between the stones, export as an ai, winpc or corel open in GM (it's what I have) then take the space out by grabbing the file and pulling in.
> 
> My stones all come in as the correct size/color already
> 
> I would love a macro that allowed for yng export or would allow corel to run my machine. I can't take the plunge to hotfix, I can't justify the price.


When it asks you to choose "Stone (Dot)" or "Vector Line", which do you choose?

Then do you choose "Default" or "User Set"?

I just tried what you said and when I tried a combination of those options, nothing happened. Then I get an error "File is not for this program". I saved it as an .ai file version 8 like normal.

If it's easier to explain on the phone, please call me at 210-240-2671 or send me your number. I'd love to return this expensive program while I still have time.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

in GM, I open- go to my AI folder (its on my desktop and all my ai exports go in there)
I have to use the drop down and choose ai files only, then all my ai files will show up
STONE DOT is checked DEFAULT is checked.
it should maintain the colors and if you add a little space between the stones before you export as an ai, you won't get the deleted stones problem. 
I find this really easy to add space, many pre made templates you download are 13 in my winpc, I change to circles then choose stones by color/size whatever the case may be then double click on the "real" stone size, it creates plenty of room between the stones.
Let me know if that helps, if not we can talk tomorrow.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I did exactly that and I'm still getting the error :File is not for this program. So maybe I'm not selecting the correct settings with saving it as an .ai file. Please if you have time, give me a call. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I tried to call and got voice mail, I will try later. I am not sure what you are exporting out of, if its corel, i think there is a choice to export out as a ai8.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I didn't answer, I was on the phone with tech support for my website I'm trying to create. Anyway, I think I figured it out, I wasn't making my stones small enough or didn't have enough spacing. I've had success with one file so hopefully they'll continue to work.

Thanks for your help, I can't believe I've been doing it the hard way all these years....uugghh!!!

Now I'm trying to figure out if I can return this stupidly expensive software


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

diana13t said:


> Sorry I didn't answer, I was on the phone with tech support for my website I'm trying to create. Anyway, I think I figured it out, I wasn't making my stones small enough or didn't have enough spacing. I've had success with one file so hopefully they'll continue to work.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I can't believe I've been doing it the hard way all these years....uugghh!!!
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out if I can return this stupidly expensive software


I'll fill you in on some of my trade secrets!  actually I'm a web app developer during the day, rhinestoner at night so this software was a natural fit.

in corel make your rhinestones the following sizes:
ss6 = .79 inches or 2mm
ss10 = .118 inches or 3mm
ss12 .138 inches or 3.5mm
ss16 .157 inches or 4mm
ss20 .197 inches or 5mm
ss30 .236 inches or 6mm
ss34 .276 inches or 7mm
ss40 .315 inches or 8mm

All of these values are available when you open the gem pallette and go to select the stones for each hopper.

In coreldraw I made a macro with the macro recorder and modified it slightly.

Sub exportGemMaster()

Dim w#, h#, w1#, h1#
Dim sr As ShapeRange
Dim s As Shape
Dim path As String, FileName As String
Dim r As cdrExportRange
Dim filter As ExportFilter
Dim expopt As StructExportOptions

path = "C:\rhinestones\corelExport\"

FileName = GetFilenameWithoutExtension(ActiveDocument.FileName) & ".ai"

If ActiveSelection.Shapes.Count = 0 Then
r = cdrAllPages
Set sr = ActivePage.Shapes.All
Else 'there an item selected
r = cdrSelection
Set sr = ActiveSelectionRange
End If


sr.GetSize w1, h1

w = 1000
h = (w * h1) / w1

Set expopt = CreateStructExportOptions
expopt.UseColorProfile = False

Set filter = ActiveDocument.ExportEx(path & FileName, cdrAI, cdrSelection, expopt)
With filter
.Version = 2 ' FilterAILib.aiVersion8
.TextAsCurves = False
.PreserveTransparency = True
.ConvertSpotColors = False
.SimulateOutlines = False
.SimulateFills = False
.IncludePlacedImages = True
.IncludePreview = True
.EmbedColorProfile = False
.Finish
End With

MsgBox "GemMaster AI file created", vbOKOnly, "File Created"

end sub

You can put it into any folder you like... just edit this line:
C:\rhinestones\corelExport\ to another folder that you've created and want to use.

For corel to work, you need to use corel version 8. Your circles need to be "ungrouped" and can't have any powerclips or simulated stones. Also i've ran into an issue before where I had 1 circle at .118 and another circle as .12 and it broke the design... so stick with the same size as the chart above and your all set.

Then open gem master. Drag one of the AI files right onto the screen and your ALL set!

I use a combo of the easystone macro and a few home grown macros for exporting to gemmaster, proofs, etc... works great.


----------

